# Dr Pepper/Colas



## Kirksbunny2 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have been able to pretty much narrow down one of the biggest things that make my IBS flare up and that is Dr. Pepper! Does anyone else have that problem? Also, my female time also seems to make my IBS worse.


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Dark colored pops can kill your stomach even if you dont have IBS or IBD. Imagine what its doing inside someone with it. OUCH. Only pop I seem to beable to drink is Crush products.


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

Caffeine, which Dr. Pepper contains I believe, is supposed to be a big culprit for IBS. Of course, I tried to stop drinking pop for a while, but it didn't really seem to make things better or worse.


----------



## carlaw (Jul 21, 2003)

I find anything with carbonation makes my IBS act up. One glass feels like a whole 2 litre bottle!


----------



## mousenonny (Jul 23, 2003)

Yep, black coffee and Coke/DrPepper does it to me.I've switched do Caffeine free Coke, not sure if it's made a difference yet.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is one other issue with most soft drinks other than the caffiene added to many of themHigh Fructose Corn Syrup (which is in most soft drinks and may juices that are not 100% juice)Fructose is best absorbed when 1:1 with glucose like when you have table sugar (beet or cane sugar aka sucrose)Some people are not good absorbers of fructose and find that drinks with High fructose corn syrup tend to set them off caffienated or not.If a diet drink of the same type sets you off then it may be the HFCS not the caffiene, the other test is non-caffinated soft drinks vs fully caffinated ones.If you need a real diagnosis they can do a hydrogen breath test to show you do not absorb fructose, but you may not need to do that to figure out if HFCS bothers you.K.


----------



## flannelgirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi all! I agree that cola products tend to mess with my IBS-D and for the two months that I attempted to go without cola products it made a HUGE difference. But in all honesty, life without pop is no life at all so I suffer. Dr. Pepper tends to be absolutely intolerable to ppl w/D i think. I once heard/read that dr pepper contains some extract of prune juice and that elderly ppl swear by it to relieve constipation-that would make sense then...hehe. Not sure if that is old wives tale or what.


----------



## ch8502 (Jul 17, 2003)

Soda of any kind can aggervate my IBS. I spoke to the doctor about this and he said drinking soda is the worst thing to do for IBS


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

Soda has never made a difference for me...I've stopped drinking it for about a month now and the only reason I did was because of the calories...I was drinking about six cans a day. Dr.Pepper is highly caffinated like Mt.Dew, I found this out when I was pregnant ...baby bounced evey where!


----------



## millicent (Jul 21, 2003)

I can drink Sprite & 7up in smallish amounts. They don't have the rubbish in that other carbonated drinks do. It helps to let it go a bit flat before you drink it too.


----------

